# gerbil cage problem.



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I have tried the rotastak tubes with my gerbils to connect one area to another. I wanted to give them a burrowing area and a large caged area so they had an area for their food and an area for their burrowing.










But they got stranded in one area so I changed it to this:










But they still get stranded in the top half of the cage. I've tried making ladders but it's not helping. I'm not sure what to do now. Has anyone got any good ideas on how I can get them going inbetween levels? I thought gerbils could use rotastak but when my gerbil tried to go down a long tube she fell and I'm worried they will hurt themselves so I changed it again. I tried to make the tubes as short as possible so they are kinda in this type of shape:

--------
`
`
`
--------

But they are too scared to go down them. If you know what rotastak tubes are like you'll know the ladders are probably going to be a tight fit if they ever turn up.

The gerbils like their excersise wheel but they like thier burrowing area. I have no idea how I can get them going inbetween floors safley so I need advice!
Anything?
Thanks x


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

What if you cut up an old tea towel or piece of clothing and putting them in the tubes?

Do you have any wire coat hangers? You could cut them and zig zag them and hang them from the tubes.

If I think of anything else I shall inform you lol


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

You mean like line the tubes with cloth? That might work. I wonder if I have some... I thought rotastak was meant to be good for rodents grr it's a nightmare if I'd of known I'd of just brought a huge fishtank and saved myself the money and hastle! I'm just worried for my babies I don't want them falling and getting hurt.

Also what I don't get is the gerbils on this website http://www.erodent.co.uk/GerbilCages.htm have had no problem and their tubes are longer. Is it because mine are smaller? Haven't had practice? I don't know..


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

yeh, line the tubes. My hammies have ladders, they are £2.93 in [email protected] and I use them in my dwarf hammie cages. I think they are cheaper on ebay to be honest tho. Or Amazon. :thumbup1:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

what type of thing should i avoid when lining it? I have a hand towl that I messed up with hair dye which I could cut parts out from that don't have dye on or I can use cotton boxershorts I'm sure hubby won't miss them


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

haha...don't use dirty boxers! lol. erm, I wouldnt advise a towel without hair dye on...even parts that don't have it on. A clean one would be good. 

Or an old tshirt or something. U could use small amounts of pritt stick perhaps to stick it on.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I saw them! They are tricky! I was trying to make a little wire ladder with a coathanger and had changed the cage around! They climbed up onto the second level.
I worked out all they needed was something to stand on because there so short as they are babies. Cheaky gerbils :001_huh:


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

glad you sorted it out


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

YAY!! well done!


----------

